# Jersey Giant vs pop door



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

I'd like to get Jersey or two. The only thing stopping me is the size. Of my pop door. 

It's 11 wide by. 15 tall. Would a Jersey hen be able to get through that easily?

Thanks!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes. They will be fine. I've had dozens of JG and pop up doors and never had a problem


----------



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. I was just worried about squeezing her wide body through the doorway.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If they want to get out they will. They seem to squeeze into fenced areas where they're not allowed, LOL.


----------

